

Naps more effective than either caffeine or getting more sleep at night - rmundo
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/sleep-newzzz/200907/nap-vs-caffeine-vs-more-nighttime-sleep

======
ascuttlefish
Anecdote: For most of his adult life, my grandfather, a now-retired apple
farmer, slept 5-6 hours a night, but supplemented this with 20 minute naps
after lunch (which was a huge hot meal) and dinner (which was more like a
lunch). Never have I seen him as exhausted as I am after my 3rd cup of coffee
and 8 hours of sleep a night. And I have a desk job!

------
jpcx01
Who the heck can sleep for just 20 minutes? Do certain people have a little
"sleep now" button they can press?

